# Hi - Potential new TTRS Owner .....



## Tiny01 (Oct 13, 2019)

Hi All

Essex based potential TTRS owner signing in

The wife and i had a test drive last weekend of the face lift TTRS , we was blown away and both agreed that's going to be our new car .

Currently we are in a 2014 A3 Cabriolet that we have been offered £10k for against the RS

I'm thinking of holding off until the new year say March time when hopefully we can try & sell the A3 for a little more & in these 6 months we can save a little more to put towards it .

We have decided we want one in Turbo Blue , Coupe model min 19 plate , the used pre registered prices seem to vary so much though , seen one for circa 50K but the same car for near on 60K both with only like 50-100 miles on ?

Hoping that come early next year they will be a bit cheaper ?

Anyway welcome from me & look forward to any / info advice that you can offer us as potential new owners


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## lippyrich (Sep 14, 2019)

Potential TTRS ?
Dont delay buy today, well least I would if I could afford one. (Please dont buy on my say so though as my mechanical knowledge started with the BL A-Series and ended with the Kent OHV)
Welcome.


----------

